# Lyft deactivated me after passenger threatened me



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.

I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.

I called Lyft, reported the issue, and assumed all was good. 20 minutes later I'm deactivated. Lyft tells me the passenger said I scratched him and called him the N word.

Whatever this is probably for the best anyhow.

Be careful out there everyone you say anything to a passenger this is how they react.

Good luck out there and Happy Holidays!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.
> 
> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.
> 
> ...


I am sorry this happened to you. Will you try to get reactivated?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I am sorry this happened to you. Will you try to get reactivated?


Well I have to think about. I will have to do the arbitration or whatever it is as in our driver agreement. I just wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Send your dashcam video to Lyft immediately


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Send your dashcam video to Lyft immediately


I asked them about sending the dashcam footage and they said they don't use dashcam footage. I guess I can send it anyhow and see what happens.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I asked them about sending the dashcam footage and they said they don't use dashcam footage. I guess I can send it anyhow and see what happens.


They don't use dashcam video?

Do you have that in writing?

Not trolling you, sorry that happened.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

OK got it. That option and being the only option is insulting as all hell. Might as well say "ok yes you can fornicate me".

This stuff continues to make me understand what HPClays talks about. If you don't end the trip and report them first they will report you first and then it's over. You probably were going to be fornicated either way, but not getting the first word is sure death sentence.

When you get deactivated you NEED to go to a hub. They will just give you the run around on the phone. If you don't talk to someone IN PERSON you better get on Uber or get another job. Stuff like this is proof that this is just not a secure full time job and can slip from you anytime even if you're a part timer.

Also if you don't mind explaining how the customer got to the point that he wanted to hit you that would be appreciated.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle; we were basically at the drop off spot.






Gtown Driver said:


> Also if you don't mind explaining how the customer got to the point that he wanted to hit you that would be appreciated.


​
Did the passenger make this threat out of the blue, or were they triggered by something that was said-done? This does not in any way excuse their behavior and subsequent lying. Just curious.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me


I'm a little tired this evening. Maybe tomorrow......
Seriously though, I hope you're able to get reactivated. A 20 minute turn-around time to become permanently deactivated seems like a quick response on Lyft's part, is it possible that the paxhole video recorded the incident and sent something to Lyft that may not look good in your favor?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Well I have to think about. I will have to do the arbitration or whatever it is as in our driver agreement. I just wonder if it's worth it.


If you are not guilty, then don't send dashcam... hire a lawyer and sue them both.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I asked them about sending the dashcam footage and they said they don't use dashcam footage. I guess I can send it anyhow and see what happens.


lyft takes twitter serious. is there a way you can upload your cam footage there ?


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Wow that really stinks. Talk to an attorney and tell him you have video. Get advice on how to move forward and start doing uber in the short term of that's an option.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> Wow that really stinks. Talk to an attorney and tell him you have video. Get advice on how to move forward and start doing uber in the short term of that's an option.


your lawyer may watch this video and like it. they may feel they can (SUE) the shit out of lyft. please make a few phone calls . it will not cost you money unless you win. i really would like to see then get sued


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Hope you managed to squeeze in a 1 rating before they did that.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

mbd said:


> If you are not guilty, then don't send dashcam... hire a lawyer and sue them both.


"Hire a lawyer"
Funny stuff, Thxs for the chuckle.
the working poor earning below minimum wage
don't Hire Lawyers. And forget about contingency arrangements.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> it will not cost you money unless you win. i really would like to see then get sued


That's assuming an attorney is willing to take on the case, and he won't waste his precious unless the case is a slam-dunk. 
We're only hearing one-side of the story, and from what we've been told by the OP, he was "permanently deactivated" within a short 20 minutes of the incident. That's very sudden, and I'm inclined to think the pax secretly recorded some damning evidence on his own phone and sent it to Lyft, evidence so damning that Lyft simply bypassed the "investigation" process and quickly entered into "permanent deactivation" mode.
Maybe the OP would like to share more about what happen?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.
> 
> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.
> 
> ...


Things don't go from 0 to "I am gonna hit you" that fast lol. It seems like you have left out some important details. You must have said or done something to escalate the situation. If not, please enlighten us

...and saying someone scratched you is kind of creative if it didn't really happen


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> Things don't go from 0 to "I am gonna hit you" that fast lol. It seems like you have left out some important details. You must have said or done something to escalate the situation. If not, please enlighten us
> 
> ...and saying someone scratched you is kind of creative if it didn't really happen


There are 3 sides to every story
What he said
What she said
And What Really Happened

Ghwwe72 is offering his version


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> There are 3 sides to every story
> What he said
> What she said
> And What Really Happened
> ...


Ok, but all we have right now is what she said and the last page of what he said. Why don't you tell us about the whole ride, start to finish?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

ChinatownJake said:


> ​
> Did the passenger make this threat out of the blue, or were they triggered by something that was said-done? This does not in any way excuse their behavior and subsequent lying. Just curious.


The passenger was upset because I follow the GPS instead of taking his directions, as the route the GPS gave me was actually the better route.



Lyfted13 said:


> Things don't go from 0 to "I am gonna hit you" that fast lol. It seems like you have left out some important details. You must have said or done something to escalate the situation. If not, please enlighten us
> 
> ...and saying someone scratched you is kind of creative if it didn't really happen


My first question to Lyft was did you have the passenger send you proof of the scratches course they didn't, and why didn't the passenger file a report With the policeif I supposedly scratched him


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's assuming an attorney is willing to take on the case, and he won't waste his precious unless the case is a slam-dunk.
> We're only hearing one-side of the story, and from what we've been told by the OP, he was "permanently deactivated" within a short 20 minutes of the incident. That's very sudden, and I'm inclined to think the pax secretly recorded some damning evidence on his own phone and sent it to Lyft, evidence so damning that Lyft simply bypassed the "investigation" process and quickly entered into "permanent deactivation" mode.
> Maybe the OP would like to share more about what happen?


I agree as well.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> why didn't the passenger file a report With the policeif I supposedly scratched him


How do you know the pax hasn't already? For all you know, Lyft may already be sharing requested information to a police detective who has been assigned to investigate the case.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> How do you know the pax hasn't already? For all you know, Lyft may already be sharing requested information to a police detective who has been assigned to investigate the case.


I'm pretty sure the police would have already contacted me if that were the case. I can't wait to expose Lyft in all of this, As they were completely wrong to deactivate me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.
> 
> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.
> 
> ...


LYFT SUCKS !


----------



## Daniel Powell (Dec 24, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.
> 
> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.
> 
> ...


I had a passenger threaten me today. Very scary in the "most dangerous city in America". I stopped twice and told him to get out. He finally did after threatening to "beat the **** out of me". He was directly behind me and the look in his eyes as I looked at him in the mirror was chilling. His girl was on the other side of the back seat. After he got out I pulled over and called 911 while his girl stayed in the car. She refused to get out. The dispatcher heard our interchange. The girl finally got out. The ride was set for two stops. The guy told me to go in a different direction and go to another stop. I told him that I had no idea where he was taking me and I refused to do as he said. He told me that he was paying me and I would have to take him anywhere he told me to go. Basically a carjacking. He could have whipped out a weapon in a second and I could have been hurt or killed over a $6.00 ride. I didn't have the police come out since there was nothing they could really do, although the guy may have had a weapon and a warrant. Following is my email to LYFT after I reported the incident and they sent me the usual response.

"You are not understanding. You sent the same rote response as before. I am reiterating as a matter of record that the passenger, "William" exhibited extremely dangerous behavior. I felt that my life was in danger and all you can say is that you won't "pair" me up with him again. That is not enough. I don't know what kind of "follow up" you do with a passenger who has been reported for this type of incident, but I insist that LYFT address this issue more completely for the safety of its drivers. I am putting you guys on notice and will hold you responsible when, not if, the inevitable violent or tragic event occurs, most likely in Camden NJ, known as the "most dangerous city in America". 
Drivers should know when a passenger has been reported. Furthermore, we should know what the complete address (town included) is for our pick-up AND the destination before we accept a ride. In the future, if I accept a ride and it happens to be in Camden NJ, I will cancel the ride. I do not want to get one of your pop-ups telling me that I have cancelled quite a few rides recently ( I get this even when it has been only one ride). Also, if I go to a pick-up and get a bad vibe from the area or passenger I will cancel the ride at that point also. I am putting my safety first from now on. I wish LYFT would do the same. I have had several uncomfortable rides into and out of Camden NJ and I refuse to drive there anymore. If this is not acceptable to LYFT then I will stop driving for you. I am going to post this on the LYFT Panel and everywhere drivers might be interested in my sharing. 
Please do not dismiss my concerns.
Sincerely,
Daniel Powell"


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Daniel Powell said:


> I had a passenger threaten me today. Very scary in the "most dangerous city in America". I stopped twice and told him to get out. He finally did after threatening to "beat the **** out of me". He was directly behind me and the look in his eyes as I looked at him in the mirror was chilling. His girl was on the other side of the back seat. After he got out I pulled over and called 911 while his girl stayed in the car. She refused to get out. The dispatcher heard our interchange. The girl finally got out. The ride was set for two stops. The guy told me to go in a different direction and go to another stop. I told him that I had no idea where he was taking me and I refused to do as he said. He told me that he was paying me and I would have to take him anywhere he told me to go. Basically a carjacking. He could have whipped out a weapon in a second and I could have been hurt or killed over a $6.00 ride. I didn't have the police come out since there was nothing they could really do, although the guy may have had a weapon and a warrant. Following is my email to LYFT after I reported the incident and they sent me the usual response.
> 
> "You are not understanding. You sent the same rote response as before. I am reiterating as a matter of record that the passenger, "William" exhibited extremely dangerous behavior. I felt that my life was in danger and all you can say is that you won't "pair" me up with him again. That is not enough. I don't know what kind of "follow up" you do with a passenger who has been reported for this type of incident, but I insist that LYFT address this issue more completely for the safety of its drivers. I am putting you guys on notice and will hold you responsible when, not if, the inevitable violent or tragic event occurs, most likely in Camden NJ, known as the "most dangerous city in America".
> Drivers should know when a passenger has been reported. Furthermore, we should know what the complete address (town included) is for our pick-up AND the destination before we accept a ride. In the future, if I accept a ride and it happens to be in Camden NJ, I will cancel the ride. I do not want to get one of your pop-ups telling me that I have cancelled quite a few rides recently ( I get this even when it has been only one ride). Also, if I go to a pick-up and get a bad vibe from the area or passenger I will cancel the ride at that point also. I am putting my safety first from now on. I wish LYFT would do the same. I have had several uncomfortable rides into and out of Camden NJ and I refuse to drive there anymore. If this is not acceptable to LYFT then I will stop driving for you. I am going to post this on the LYFT Panel and everywhere drivers might be interested in my sharing.
> ...


It's sad that Lyft does nothing to protect its drivers, and allows passengers to get away with this type of behavior.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

years ago not driving but coming out of a store in a ghetto .
i had 2 guys walk up to me in the parking lot. they were going to rob be 100 %. 
they kept come close and closer. i yelled STOP do not come near me! they kept walking. towards me. 
forced to reach in my pocket to show them something shinny . they seen it they got the hell out of there .
one other time a guy held a gun at me saying. ( i will shoot out you knee caps) this when i was at work. 
the guy was pissed over a problem the store was correcting the problem for free.
i just jumped up and ran like a deer out of his sight called 911 to have him arrested.
so i do know what you saying and it is bullshit lyft will not at least suspend this assholes account for safety


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.
> 
> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.
> 
> ...


Wow. Wondering what happened to temporarily suspended?

What could've set pax off?

Such quick deactivation is unusual.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Any chance that this is not the first pax to complain about OP? Multiple complaints of the same type from various pax over time could lead to "permanent" deact instead of temporary very quickly.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

20 mins and u got a permanent deactivation ...I think Mista is right .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.
> 
> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.
> 
> ...


No Weapons Policy!


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am sorry you were deactivated. Lyft certainly should review dash cam footage. Without it is your word vs the pax and Uber and Lyft always believe the pax. Dash cam is about the only way we can defend ourselves. I believe if some of these paxholes started getting dropped from the system and maybe fined if it can be proven they lied it might make others think twice.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> How do you know the pax hasn't already? For all you know, Lyft may already be sharing requested information to a police detective who has been assigned to investigate the case.


Doubt it.
These ride share companies only act in their best interest.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Im sure some on here will be happy about this or make some insulting response to me but my days of Rideshare ended today.
> 
> I had a passenger who threatened to hit me while in my vehicle. I had him exit the vehicle we were basically at the drop off spot.
> 
> ...


DASH CAM, JMO


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> The passenger was upset because I follow the GPS instead of taking his directions, as the route the GPS gave me was actually the better route.
> 
> My first question to Lyft was did you have the passenger send you proof of the scratches course they didn't, and why didn't Ithe passenger file a report With the policeif I supposedly scratched him


Did you call him the N-word?

If a pax wants to go a different direction I would let them direct me, the gps usually catches up. Unless it's a Share, they have the right to choose their route and not be long-hauled or take the slower route if they know it's less miles.

I do draw the line about going new stops unless they change the destination in the app. As some suggested, go to the hub. If you have dash cam and the incident filed, upload it on youtube and state that Lyft deactiviated you because this pax said you scratched him and called him the Nword, which apparently you didn't. Let that get Lyft's attention if they won't view it and listen to your side of the story.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I was accused of being drunk once and was deactivated. I immediately pulled over, recorded myself and send a video to Uber . I was basically talking about - look at me I am not drunk. In 24 hrs activated again.
This Christmas I was driving before work and was accused of leaving still with passenger in my car. I emailed back saying those were entitled people and if I really did what princes ( I called her “princes” in my email) did, they would get much longer email than they already did. Ha.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I've said this before but it bears repeating....

The "Ok, got it" on the deactivation message is extremely insulting and shows what the pink-o millennial hipster executives in San Francisco really think of the drivers out there making them rich.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

This is all kinda fishy....gets down to the reason he was terminated, probably because he honestly did call him the "N" word. He has avoided this small piece during all of these conversations. Sending a dashcam video provides no factual evidence since the part that got him fired can be erased. Maybe you need to learn out to communicate to diverse individuals.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The rider probably had the trip recorded on the phone and sent in the audio recording and that all that is needed.
The rider has the right to choose their own route to their destination.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> No one favors the working poor


Actually, Uber and Lyft favor the working poor ... passengers, that is. As long as they pay, they can take Uber or Lyft instead of the bus!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Correct.
> Private sector Businesses are not charities
> 
> Geez, u sound like some hippie from the 1960s.
> ...


In no point in history ever before. Thousands and thousands of years has there been "welfare" free medical for the poor and under privilege in 1st world countries around the world. What you said may be true in 2nd and 3rd world countries where the countries themselves are too poor to give out any assistant to the poor.

If you want socialism though Venezuela is a good place. A country where everyone can just be poor and loving life.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I asked them about sending the dashcam footage and they said they don't use dashcam footage. I guess I can send it anyhow and see what happens.


that is unbelievable that they don't even bother to look at the dashcam.

as in i don't believe you.

your story is completely nuts. if true. who is the moran who would believe your passengers silly story


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Capitalism favors the wealthy
> No one favors the working poor


Agreed. I never saw a poor person give anybody a job.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I asked them about sending the dashcam footage and they said they don't use dashcam footage. I guess I can send it anyhow and see what happens.


Sue them. They are refusing to view evidence in an allegation. They are basically stating that they believe you are completely untrustworthy and wouldn't believe any physical evidence you could produce.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> The passenger was upset because I follow the GPS instead of taking his directions, as the route the GPS gave me was actually the better route.
> 
> My first question to Lyft was did you have the passenger send you proof of the scratches course they didn't, and why didn't the passenger file a report With the policeif I supposedly scratched him


Did you at any time ever touch the passenger?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Did you at any time ever touch the passenger?


Absolutely not I do.l not touch anyone under any circumstance. The passenger was mad about the navigation I took and threatened me with physical harm.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> that is unbelievable that they don't even bother to look at the dashcam.
> 
> as in i don't believe you.
> 
> your story is completely nuts. if true. who is the moran who would believe your passengers silly story


*moron


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> that is unbelievable that they don't even bother to look at the dashcam.
> 
> as in i don't believe you.
> 
> your story is completely nuts. if true. who is the moran who would believe your passengers silly story


I even went to the local hub here in Boston, and they even told me Lyft will not look at the footage.

I am in the process of doing what I can to file a complaint with the police on the passenger for his threats, and looking into what I can do about Lyft's actions in the matter, as this is basically retaliation for reporting the passenger.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

They gonna do this to the wrong person, they gonna have proof on camera and take them to court or report them to the news out of spite .

.I'm leaning towards believing the person . We seen drivers get deviated b.c of false driving while impaired complaints. 

They do no actually investigation .If you get unlucky and run in to 3 scammers looking for a free ride or just insults the wrong person on some petty crap,your gone. The complaints could be spread out over a year . Your have a pattern .


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> The passenger was upset because I follow the GPS instead of taking his directions, as the route the GPS gave me was actually the better route.
> 
> My first question to Lyft was did you have the passenger send you proof of the scratches course they didn't, and why didn't the passenger file a report With the policeif I supposedly scratched him


Oh no. Your first question acknowledges a physical altercation. That isn't at all how to deal with the help line. If your version of events is correct, you should have called the cops. Or said that nothing happened. But asking the passenger provide proof is a bad move. It reeks of deceptive behavior and raises all the wrong flags. 1) ABC = always be consistent 2) SEE RULE 1



tc49821 said:


> They gonna do this to the wrong person, they gonna have proof on camera and take them to court or report them to the news out of spite .
> 
> .I'm leaning towards believing the person . We seen drivers get deviated b.c of false driving while impaired complaints.
> 
> They do no actually investigation .If you get unlucky and run in to 3 scammers looking for a free ride or just insults the wrong person on some petty crap,your gone. The complaints could be spread out over a year . Your have a pattern .


Negative. They get extremely feisty when you toss lawyers into the mix. I was shocked by my treatment after a passenger opened a door into a moving vehicle. My regular job has me with lawyers on retainer and I didn't think anything of kicking the issue to them... but yikes they are vicious and so are the Progressive agents handling their claims.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> your lawyer may watch this video and like it. they may feel they can (SUE) the shit out of lyft. please make a few phone calls . it will not cost you money unless you win. i really would like to see then get sued


Do not hire a lawyer to sue lyft u can't. U can only start arbitration with them


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I'm pretty sure the police would have already contacted me if that were the case. I can't wait to expose Lyft in all of this, As they were completely wrong to deactivate me.


What was ur lyft rating and also sorry u got booted good for u for having vid of the situation. Post it on YouTube and get as many people to see it and post here so we can support u. Lyft doesn't like bad pr. If they see they were wrong they will bring u back


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dashcam showed what???


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I asked them about sending the dashcam footage and they said they don't use dashcam footage. I guess I can send it anyhow and see what happens.


Contact your local news? They might be jnterested in that video


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I am sorry this happened to you. Will you try to get reactivated?


Hoff, what's happening man?

I got some questions..

Was your driver rating around the 3.78 mark?
Were you rocking your MAGA hat or Kanye West anything while transporting said passenger?
You didn't try to steal his weed did you?
Were you constantely going on and on about the greatness of Tom Brady?

Your answers to these questions will greatly help me in suggesting a successful path forward to rapid reinstation


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

What's up with the dashcam video? Starting to not feel so sorry for him. If it happened to me and I had dashcam vid of the situation I would be posting it everywhere by now.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I am going to go ahead and throw my hat in the "He probably did or said something stupid or inappropriate" ring.

Unless there is a dashcam video, I have never seen anyone get a permaban who didn't deserve it.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Did you at any time ever touch the passenger?


Did you "grab the customer by the P..sy"? The legend of 46-1 grows


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> I've said this before but it bears repeating....
> 
> The "Ok, got it" on the deactivation message is extremely insulting and shows what the pink-o millennial hipster executives in San Francisco really think of the drivers out there making them rich.


"Pinko"? What are you, my drunk uncle?



Uber's Guber said:


> Agreed. I never saw a poor person give anybody a job.


I have. If they are the employee responsible for doing the hiring.
I rarely have seen a rich person give anybody a job, as they are rarely in a hiring decision role.


----------



## East Westerner (Nov 29, 2014)

So you wanna be reactivated so you can continue provide rides for low life passengers in your own car ?
Fight for it , my friend and you might get a drunk girl puking all over your car already this weekend!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Hoff, what's happening man?
> 
> I got some questions..
> 
> ...


I had 7000 trips, and my Lyft I reading was 4.99

Are you sure I was not rocking any of those hats etc.

No I didn't try to steal anything from him

The subject of Tom Brady never came up



METRO3 said:


> What's up with the dashcam video? Starting to not feel so sorry for him. If it happened to me and I had dashcam vid of the situation I would be posting it everywhere by now.


Because this is going to become a legal thing I'm not sharing the dash cam footage on this forum currently


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I had 7000 trips, and my Lyft I reading was 4.99
> 
> Are you sure I was not rocking any of those hats etc.
> 
> ...


i'm not sure what legal action ur considering. speaking from experience (being deactivated from Uber) i know there is no legal avenue for you to go to. Cant sue lyft. cant sue the pax have no idea who he is or where he lives. no cop is going to waste his time investigating a threat of violence. for him to do so he would need to get a subpoena to compel lyft to give the pax info. doubt he will go that far. Please dont tell us ur hiring a lawyer. if you still have access to the lyft TOS i would really suggest you read it b4 doing so.

I thought about suing the pax but a free call to a decent laywer advised me against it if it looked like they werent wealthy which my pax wasnt. two late 20 something assholes who wanted to eat a box of pizza in my car and i said no and then kicked them out when one of them couldnt understand why. so they said i said something racist. anyways they could say to the judge they cant afford the $20000 (most you can sue for in toronto in small claims court) and u would be awarded with little or nothing. Also I would have to go through this huge step of getting Uber to give up the pax info not easy to do in canada. we have strict privacy laws.

so ya i'm not sure what legal course of action ur going after here


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> i'm not sure what legal action ur considering. speaking from experience (being deactivated from Uber) i know there is no legal avenue for you to go to. Cant sue lyft. cant sue the pax have no idea who he is or where he lives. no cop is going to waste his time investigating a threat of violence. for him to do so he would need to get a subpoena to compel lyft to give the pax info. doubt he will go that far. Please dont tell us ur hiring a lawyer. if you still have access to the lyft TOS i would really suggest you read it b4 doing so.
> 
> I thought about suing the pax but a free call to a decent laywer advised me against it if it looked like they werent wealthy which my pax wasnt. two late 20 something assholes who wanted to eat a box of pizza in my car and i said no and then kicked them out when one of them couldnt understand why. so they said i said something racist. anyways they could say to the judge they cant afford the $20000 (most you can sue for in toronto in small claims court) and u would be awarded with little or nothing. Also I would have to go through this huge step of getting Uber to give up the pax info not easy to do in canada. we have strict privacy laws.
> 
> so ya i'm not sure what legal course of action ur going after here


Actually if you read the terms of service there is a legal course of action, by filing an arbitration suit against Lyft. That has already been done with your American arbitration Association as described in the Lyft driver partner terms of service. So don't call bull when you know nothing about it. If you were such a knowledgeable person you would know that that is the process you have to follow. However since there is also been direct retaliation, and violation of my civil rights I have filed a complaint with the Massachusetts Attorney General's office as well. Thank you for your comments and have a good day


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Take it to arbitration and file for unemployment.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ya but the problem is that they hire their own adjudicator to influence the outcome. Adjudication isnt cheap either.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> i'm not sure what legal action ur considering. speaking from experience (being deactivated from Uber) i know there is no legal avenue for you to go to. Cant sue lyft. cant sue the pax have no idea who he is or where he lives. no cop is going to waste his time investigating a threat of violence. for him to do so he would need to get a subpoena to compel lyft to give the pax info. doubt he will go that far. Please dont tell us ur hiring a lawyer. if you still have access to the lyft TOS i would really suggest you read it b4 doing so.
> 
> I thought about suing the pax but a free call to a decent laywer advised me against it if it looked like they werent wealthy which my pax wasnt. two late 20 something assholes who wanted to eat a box of pizza in my car and i said no and then kicked them out when one of them couldnt understand why. so they said i said something racist. anyways they could say to the judge they cant afford the $20000 (most you can sue for in toronto in small claims court) and u would be awarded with little or nothing. Also I would have to go through this huge step of getting Uber to give up the pax info not easy to do in canada. we have strict privacy laws.
> 
> so ya i'm not sure what legal course of action ur going after here


Suing someone and winning is one matter. The second issue is how are you going to enforce the judgment when the idi*ts don't have assets or a decent income to garnish? That's why suing individuals for the most part makes no sense at all.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I asked them about sending the dashcam footage and they said they don't use dashcam footage. I guess I can send it anyhow and see what happens.


Block out the idiots face and put it up on Twitter and Facebook with the deactivation notice lol you should get a response in a few hours lol


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Take it to arbitration and file for unemployment.


Apparently the arbitration process costs $16,000 to file and the decision is made in the Netherlands (HQ for Uber). Good luck in getting any justice there. LOL.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Apparently the arbitration process costs $16,000 to file and the decision is made in the Netherlands (HQ for Uber). Good luck in getting any justice there. LOL.


The American Arbitration Association has a $300 filing fee sbd then LYFT has a higher amount they have to pay.

The misinformation people are posting in this thread is crazy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> The American Arbitration Association has a $300 filing fee sbd then LYFT has a higher amount they have to pay.
> 
> The misinformation people are posting in this thread is crazy.


So funny this article was published today...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...MwBXoECAkQGA&usg=AOvVaw0GlgkVBe0SmESPL3p_dIBz



BUSINESS
*Canadian Court Slams Uber's Arbitration Process*
*Ruling says ride-hailing company's dispute-resolution rules for drivers are illegal, 'unconscionable'*
_








The ruling said Uber was improperly forcing Ontario drivers to resolve complaints through a mediation process in the Netherlands.PHOTO: SETH WENIG/ASSOCIATED PRESS_


_By_
_

Jacquie McNish and

Greg Bensinger

Jan. 2, 2019 7:17 p.m. ET
Uber Technologies Inc. lost some of its legal clout with contract drivers in Canada's largest province after Ontario's highest court ruled its process for arbitrating disputes were not only unlawful but "unconscionable."

A panel of three judges with the Court of Appeal for Ontario ruled Wednesday that Uber was improperly forcing its drivers in the province to resolve complaints about pay or other work issues through an international mediation process in the Netherlands. Drivers disputing even small complaints face a steep cost of US$14,500 to initiate the process, the ruling said.

"It can be safely concluded that Uber chose this arbitration clause in order to favour itself and thus take advantage of its drivers who are clearly vulnerable to the market strength of Uber," the ruling said. Uber said in a statement that it is reviewing the decision and that the company is "proud to offer a flexible earning opportunity to tens of thousands of drivers throughout Ontario."

The decision is part of a broader legal action initiated by Toronto-based Uber driver David Heller, who is seeking class-action certification for a suit he filed in 2017 against the San Francisco-based company for allegedly denying his rights to minimum wage, overtime and vacation pay by treating him as a contractor.

Mr. Heller, who still works for Uber, says he typically earns as much as 600 Canadian dollars (US$440) at the end of a more-than-40-hour workweek delivering food and shuttling passengers for Uber. If Mr. Heller succeeds with his claim, Uber would be bound by Ontario labor laws, which require employers to pay staff a minimum wage and offer other benefits.

"Uber drivers have a strong claim to be treated as employees," said Mr. Heller's lawyer Michael Wright.

The question of whether contract workers should be treated as employees has roiled Silicon Valley for years. Having a flexible fleet of contract driver, delivery or repair workers has helped keep costs low for companies like Uber, Instacart Inc. and Amazon.com Inc. For Uber and rival Lyft Inc., drivers are responsible for paying for vehicle maintenance, fuel and personal insurance.

Uber has met with numerous legal challenges over how it classifies its drivers. In the U.S., the company faced a class-action suit for more than five years on behalf of nearly 400,000 drivers arguing for more pay and better benefits before a judge last year revoked the class certification.

And late last year, a British court upheld a lower-court ruling granting drivers a form of employment status that could compel Uber to offer them paid vacations and a minimum wage. Uber has said it would appeal the decision to the U.K.'s Supreme Court.

Uber last spring changed its position on one form of arbitration. The company no longer requires a private resolution for sexual misconduct claims concerning drivers, passengers and employees. Such arbitration clauses are still the norm at most U.S. corporations because they tend to lead to quicker settlements at lower overall cost than suits in open court and can spare them from bad publicity.

*Write to *Jacquie McNish at [email protected] and Greg Bensinger at [email protected]










Copyright ©2019 Dow Jones & Company, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
_


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> So funny this article was published today...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...MwBXoECAkQGA&usg=AOvVaw0GlgkVBe0SmESPL3p_dIBz
> 
> ...


But what does this mean? What will it mean if we are deemed employees? No more rejecting pings? Have to have a 90% acceptance rate? Will uber become like skip the dishes and have drivers pick shifts?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> But what does this mean?


That would be a subject for a new thread. I was simply posting an article that highlighted the cost of arbitration in Canada.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mista T said:


> So funny this article was published today...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...MwBXoECAkQGA&usg=AOvVaw0GlgkVBe0SmESPL3p_dIBz
> 
> ...


Mr. T be all like~


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

They accepted dash cam vid for someone puking in the car, seems they would take it for such an accusation.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> They accepted dash cam vid for someone puking in the car, seems they would take it for such an accusation.


Good point...something _stinks_ about the way Lyft is handling this.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Like has been stated multiple times, the rider probably had proof and that is all they needed. Since he won't put up, he will have to deal with shutting up.


----------

